# Five Below 2014



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

those are wicked cool I need to find some


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry you got ripped off on the one you wanted. Guess it's a good point to make that people should at least shake their boxes if they can't open them to make sure some kid didn't take the stuff out. Despite the quality, those are pretty nice. They certainly would make a nice cheap model from which to base making a prop off of though. You get the full 3D view as oppose to trying to work off of a flat image.

Like Garden Ridge, I wish this was a store that was out west as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we do not have one of those stores here wow very cool one thought 

and ya that sucks someone took them


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

LairMistress, I am glad that you started this thread since I recently learned that a Five Below is going to open about 30 minutes from me. It looks like they are expanding quite a bit.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for starting the thread. I'm jumping in to keep an eye on things. We have one right next door to Michael's but I seldom go in there. I did get an awesome Jason hockey mask t-shirt for my son in there last year! LOL


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ours was still very loaded down with summer stuff. 

I will be checking back next time I go, to see if they get more of these in. If so, I will pick up extras if they have them...that way those of you who don't have stores can still get them. They're very lightweight plastic, and each box is only $2. I guess I didn't show Lock and Barrel very well, maybe I can get a better picture of them if I can get Barrel to stand up better.

Last year they had a fair selection of cheap Halloween goodies. I bought my sons a Casper and Friends DVD set (2 DVDs and a CD I believe). My 3 yr old thinks that Casper is the greatest thing, I bet he watches that three times a day! 

I can't wait to see what they have this year. Hopefully they'll blow that summer stuff out soon!

I may even be going back on Friday, not sure--but next week definitely, because my son has an appt. over there one day.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We just had one open up near us. I'm anxiously awaiting their Halloween offerings.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It will be fun to follow this thread even though we don't have one. I had never heard of the store.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

If you have any props or lighting that runs on 5 volts, keep an eye out for the "power-on-the-go" recharger packs they occasionally stock. They're USB-based rechargeable battery packs for MP3 players and cellphones. If you've done your own 5v LED spotlights, these are great for powering lights on the periphery of your display and $5 is pretty much the cheapest price you'll ever find them at.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

We have one by us, but I really don't like their stock. Everything is really really cheap and poorly made. I know it's a cheap store, but I had nicer things at the dollar store I worked at a few years ago.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I stopped by the store near me and was able to grab all the figures except Jack and Sally. The Oogie Boogie figure is a heavy piece and good sized too. They seem pretty stable but Dr. Finklestien falls forward a little when placed in his chair. Overall I think they're nice pieces. And because of LairMistress' warning, I made sure to check the boxes. Will go back in a couple days to see if i can find Jack and Sally.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Shadowbat said:


> We just had one open up near us. I'm anxiously awaiting their Halloween offerings.


I saw what they had last year some costumes and skulls props actually some good stuff


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is the Ouija board they carry regular size?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

About 2 months ago I stopped in a small store and was very surprised to find a good selection of plastic model kits there ! (Never had such items ever before)
His prices were low. I became enthused over a kit that usually sells for $50 to 85$.. but something told me to open the box and check it...
.. inside the box was a crumby little cheap, non-descript airplane made by a company I have scarcely heard of before. maybe worth $10 on a good day?
"Somebody" would have Very upset when they opened this for the first time at home. So glad it wasn't me!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't see the Ouija board at my store. I was disappointed, because that's the main reason that I went.  I know that the other post said that it was spelled differently, but I looked at all of the games, and didn't see anything like it. Ours may just have been out of stock, though.

I'm interested in knowing more about it too!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I went back today! Still no real Halloween to speak of, but I did pick up a few things that I consider Halloweenish, anyway.










They had more of the Nightmare Before Christmas minis--and they had all of the basic figures today. Yep, I checked the boxes before putting them into the cart, and now I have all of them! ($2 each)









I picked up two more Casper DVDs for my little guy. He's a big fan! They still had the one that I bought there last year, but it was in a package by itself, no CD story to go with it. ($5 each)









I picked up the "Weeji" from the game section, for $5. All four corners have playing card pips in them, and I showed close ups of the top corners here. It's thinner than the Parker Bros. version, but still relatively sturdy. I must have just missed seeing them the first time I was there, because they were right in the center of the games.









The lantern in this pic is from a thrift shop, but the glow "sticks" are from Five Below. I really thought that they were $3, I must have been looking at a sign for something else. 

They were $5 for a tube of 50, and they are bracelet size, and come with connectors so you can make bracelets out of all of them (I wasn't positive, because it says "sticks" on the tube, rather than "bracelets"). I can't remember how much Michaels and Dollar Tree sell their bracelet tubes for, but it seems like they were 10 for $1? So they're really the same price. Still, if you can't find them elsewhere, they are here! I opened one of the tubes, and there were actually 52 connectors in it. 

Oh, and I almost forgot...









They're not exactly Halloween, but for you Harry Potter fans, they have these cool fridge magnets. $3 each.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot to note in my picture post that the "Weeji" opens up to 19 inches wide, and is 9.5 inches "tall". I think that the others are more of a square, but I'm not sure, I don't have one to compare it to. (starting my collection now, haha)



printersdevil said:


> Is the Ouija board they carry regular size?


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have always been intrigued by Ouija boards but will never own one again. I have had them when I was younger and weird things have happened. The one posted above is kind of cool but I don't think I would actually purchase one again. I was at a store in Milwaukee a few weeks ago called The Magic Shop or something like that and they had a old Ouija board there. Every I was with was freaked out by it but I thought it looked pretty cool. I wasn't going to purchase it though.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Dont have one near me. Is it like a better version of dollar tree? Sounds like lots of cool stuff.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> Dont have one near me. Is it like a better version of dollar tree? Sounds like lots of cool stuff.


I don't know how to explain it... It's more of a 'warehouse' feeling to it? It's a narrow storefront but the stock is absolutely random at any given time. So it may be more like a Big Lots than a Dollar Tree. (To me, Dollar Tree seems to have consistent stock.) 
I have no idea if that made sense or not. LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LairMistress, you did great today!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

That's how I'd describe it too, Hilda. Our store hasn't been open long enough for me to know if they always carry certain things like DT seems to.

I imagine that the Illusive Concepts items last year were a one-time thing, but if they get another comparative close-out line like that, I'm in!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress, I'd say you hit the jackpot today. All the NBC figures, the halloween Casper and Wendy DVDs too. I've had a few dry visits in my stores lately where you couldn't even find anything you might even want to buy even if you didn't buy! I loved Casper and Wendy as a kid. Your son has good taste in cartoons!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok I wish one of these stores would come to my city love the NBC stuff and oujia board


----------



## Dogzilla (Jul 2, 2014)

hah nice, never seen the store before


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Went by ours today and snagged everyone except Jack. Will have to check next week to see if they have more boxes in!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I went today and my store didn't have any NBC, Ouija boards, or Casper dvd's. There's another one that is close to me, I'm going to check that one this weekend. If they don't have any thing either I'll be checking both stores weekly! Lol I did find some other items that I'm putting away for Christma. I love Five Below!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Have to briefly chuckle when doing a search to see where the closest location is to me and when there aren't any the website says "maybe you should consider moving". LOL.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My husband HATES FiveBelow. Thankfully ours is next to a video game store so he can check them out instead. I went into it for something & it happened to be around Halloween though I never thought they'd be decked out for the holiday. I walked out with I don't know how many tombstones & plenty of other things.

I need to hit the up again soon.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

My Five Below store says they have the merchandise in stock and can begin putting it on out Tuesday evening. Guess where I will be on Wednesday?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Please post photos! Sounds like you guys get some nice stuff.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Five Below had started putting stuff out today. I will check back later in the week too.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't think I've been in 5Below for Halloween - and there just happens to be one right next to Home Goods on my way home from the daughter's dance studio - I'll have to hit them both up! Can never hurt to browse!


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Last year they had amazing stuff and I waited and lost out. This year I am determined to stock up!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

So, 5 Below is like....what store? We don't have one, and other than hearing about it on the forum, not a clue. Is it a pharmacy, or a grocery store?


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Like a more expensive dollar store. Everything is under $5.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

The Red Hallows said:


> So, 5 Below is like....what store? We don't have one, and other than hearing about it on the forum, not a clue. Is it a pharmacy, or a grocery store?


It's kinda like a variety store, they have candy, toys, decorations, etc. I haven't been there in a while though, so I guess I should go and check it out this year


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm really disappointed with them this year. They have one corner set aside. Nothing better than a groundbreaker or small hanging ghoul with light up eyes.

I bought creepy cloth and a door cover, because our DT isn't stocked yet.

Their mgr says that's it, no more to come.

The only cool indoor thing I liked was a skull shot chiller with 5 glass test tube shot glasses. I didn't buy one, afraid they'd be broken. I didn't have time to check them.

I did buy a Jack Skellington lip gloss compact, although I don't care for sparkle gloss.

Their tombstones are all glittered.

They did have playground balls printed like Jack o'lanterns.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm disappointed too. I was hoping for the stuff they had last year. The manager did say they were getting more in and to check back so hope more does come out. The skull shot glass set is all plastic so no need to worry about getting a broken one. The tombstones are hideous! We didn't have the playground balls yet. Hopefully your manager was just a jerk and has no clue and the best stuff is not there yet. I talked to about 5 clueless people there before talking to the manager last week and he seemed very excited about getting rid of school supplies and bringing in Halloween.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> So, 5 Below is like....what store? We don't have one, and other than hearing about it on the forum, not a clue. Is it a pharmacy, or a grocery store?


I would say it's closest to a Big Lots, but it's a little smaller & everything in the store is $5 & less.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Cool, cali88, thanks! 

The store reminds me of a "five and dime" store, like Ben Franklin, but with merchandise more on par with dollar stores.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry cai88, I need an eye exam. 

I couldn't see your pictures before, my phone wouldn't load them on the mobile app.

Your store has a lot more than ours, so I agree with you, our mgr didn't know what she was talking about.

This is my lipgloss compact.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy to announce that I was at Five Below again today and the woman working the register told me they had 5-6 more pallets of Halloween stuff!!! She was super psyched and said there was some great stuff. She told me they usually put stuff out on Tuesdays and Thursdays so to check back next week. They did have a few new things out today like Jigsaw and Mike Myers masks.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

cai88 said:


> ...They did have a few new things out today like Jigsaw and Mike Myers masks.


Why do the companies _always_ forget to recognize Dana Carvey and his contributions?


----------

